# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  تصميم مريخ الاجيال اهداء لكل اعضاء المنبر

## عجبكو

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابدااااااااااااع ياعجبكو يارائع
ماشاء الله عليك روعة متجددة ومريخية صفوية حقيقية
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*الله عليك ياجدعة يافردة ياقلب يامحمد ادريس ياعجـــــــــــــــــــــــــبكو.
كثرت الاسماء تدل علي عظمة المسمي ابداع منقطع النظير ياعجبكو والله يديك العافية لما تقوم به من جهد جبار لتجميل وجه الزعيم.:1 (4)::1 (4)::1 (4):
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ابدااااااااااااع ياعجبكو يارائع
ماشاء الله عليك روعة متجددة ومريخية صفوية حقيقية





شكرا العزيز مهدي و انت سبَاق دائما الي التشجيع و المشاركة في كل البوستات فاقول لك شكرا جميلا 
:fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*عجبكو ايها الفنان
اهدا جميل وتصميم رائع 
دعني احدثك قليلا عند دموع سالت الان وعن الم شديد اعتصرني وكاد يقتل النفس ويطفي مابقي من ضؤ الروح دعني احدثك عن شجني عندما لحظت هذا الجمال هاجت في النفس زكري وامتلك الفؤاد الالم وتمردت المفرده المعبره 
استميحك عزرا ان احدثك عن رجل خبرته مهموما بالمريخ احدثك عن رجل اجتهد اجتهاد العظام وضحي بوقته وماله لاجل المريخ العظيم كان من اكثر المريخاب حرصا علي تميز المريخ واطفت تصاميمه علي هذا المكان دفء من نوع خاص وكان اشد المريخاب حرصا علي( لوغو)المريخ واجتهد وصابر وكد وتعب لاجل المريخ الكيان
رحمك الله اخي( ثابت )وثبت اعمالك وغفر خطاياك

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زاكي الدين الصادق
					

الله عليك ياجدعة يافردة ياقلب يامحمد ادريس ياعجـــــــــــــــــــــــــبكو.
كثرت الاسماء تدل علي عظمة المسمي ابداع منقطع النظير ياعجبكو والله يديك العافية لما تقوم به من جهد جبار لتجميل وجه الزعيم.:1 (4)::1 (4)::1 (4):





ههههههههههههههههههههههه


والله يا زاكي الدين حسستني اني مصمم كبير يا زول انا يادوب بتعلم في الشغلة ياخ هههههههه 


شكرا علي المرور و التعليق يا قلب :onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدمناع
					

عجبكو ايها الفنان
اهدا جميل وتصميم رائع 
دعني احدثك قليلا عند دموع سالت الان وعن الم شديد اعتصرني وكاد يقتل النفس ويطفي مابقي من ضؤ الروح دعني احدثك عن شجني عندما لحظت هذا الجمال هاجت في النفس زكري وامتلك الفؤاد الالم وتمردت المفرده المعبره 
استميحك عزرا ان احدثك عن رجل خبرته مهموما بالمريخ احدثك عن رجل اجتهد اجتهاد العظام وضحي بوقته وماله لاجل المريخ العظيم كان من اكثر المريخاب حرصا علي تميز المريخ واطفت تصاميمه علي هذا المكان دفء من نوع خاص وكان اشد المريخاب حرصا علي( لوغو)المريخ واجتهد وصابر وكد وتعب لاجل المريخ الكيان
رحمك الله اخي( ثابت )وثبت اعمالك وغفر خطاياك






نسال الله للاخ ثابت محمد الجاك الرحمة و المغفرة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*مافى كلام يا عجبكو
ابــــــــــــــــداع

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*عجبكو

بامانه واصل في المجال

تصميم بفهم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

* انت جميل والجابك لينا ملاك وجميل
:mysmilie_20:
..

إبداع والله يا ماسورة
:z12:
...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*عجبكو ياصماااااااااااااااام 
ماصمام القلب صمااااااااااااااااااام الشعارات ههههههههههه
تسلم يارائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مافى كلام يا عجبكو
ابــــــــــــــــداع





تسلم يا قلب 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

عجبكو

بامانه واصل في المجال

تصميم بفهم




باذن الله يا محمد تسلم 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 انت جميل والجابك لينا ملاك وجميل
:mysmilie_20:
..

إبداع والله يا ماسورة
:z12:
...





هههههههههههه هو الجابني منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههه

تسلم يا ماسورتنا الكبيرة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

عجبكو ياصماااااااااااااااام 
ماصمام القلب صمااااااااااااااااااام الشعارات ههههههههههه
تسلم يارائع



تسلم يا قريبي ههههههههههه :Swaffff:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*عجبكو ياراااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

عجبكو ياراااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 






شكرا امام الغالي :a7rraj:
                        	*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*عجبكو  الهندسيه  ,,,ابداع  ميه   الميه ,,,,,
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 انت جميل والجابك لينا ملاك وجميل
:mysmilie_20:
..

إبداع والله يا ماسورة
:z12:
...




كان المواسير بتعمل ابداع كان عملها تسخانى !!!

عجبكو يا فنآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن !!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الحتانه
					

عجبكو  الهندسيه  ,,,ابداع  ميه   الميه ,,,,,



تسلم حبيبنا ود الحتانة :022:








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

كان المواسير بتعمل ابداع كان عملها تسخانى !!!

عجبكو يا فنآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن !!







ههههههههههههههههه


ما تشتغل بيه يا الابيض خليه ساي صمامنا الكبير ده :h3:
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

* شكراً عجبكو حلوه جد دى تحكى عن تاريخ 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

 شكراً عجبكو حلوه جد دى تحكى عن تاريخ 






تسلم معتصم :cu:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* الله عليك يا طمبل اقصد عجبكو ابداع في ابداع 
         تسلم ايدك يا راقي يا رائع

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 الله عليك يا طمبل اقصد عجبكو ابداع في ابداع 
تسلم ايدك يا راقي يا رائع



ههههه شنو يا مناوي انت عايز تشطبو وله شنو ؟

حلوة يا عجبكو ماسورتنا الكبيرة دي :ANSmile09:

ابداع يا ولدنا و اصل ،،،
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 الله عليك يا طمبل اقصد عجبكو ابداع في ابداع 
         تسلم ايدك يا راقي يا رائع






تسلم الغالي مناوي علي المرور و التعليق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ههههه شنو يا مناوي انت عايز تشطبو وله شنو ؟

حلوة يا عجبكو ماسورتنا الكبيرة دي :ANSmile09:

ابداع يا ولدنا و اصل ،،،






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله الزول قاصد اني حريف زي طمبل زمان :011:



وبعدين يا شيخ طارق انت شاكي انو قريبك قدورة ده ماسورة كبيرة :1 (2):



تسلم يا غالي وباذن الله سنواصل :hearts1:
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

 
وبعدين يا شيخ طارق انت شاكي انو قريبك قدورة ده ماسورة كبيرة :1 (2):



تسلم يا غالي وباذن الله سنواصل :hearts1:



ده ماسوووورة ومحلوجة كمان :7_1_123[1]:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ده ماسوووورة ومحلوجة كمان :7_1_123[1]:



:fgf2::fgf2::fgf2:




محلوجة عدييييييييييييل كده :1251:
                        	*

----------

